# Fenstergröße nicht veränderbar



## Trelonist (31. Dezember 2004)

Huhu, 

 Wie kann ich es machen, das das Fenster eine bestimmte größe beibehält? also zB nur 800x600 Pixel groß. 
 So das es immer in der größe bleibt und man es weder maxi noch minimieren kann.

 Trel

 Wenn das die falsche Spalte für die Frage ist tuts mir leid.


----------

